# Stihl 025 - won't start warm



## hallbax (Feb 16, 2008)

Although I have read things here many times, this is my first post. I have a Stihl 025 that I purchased new some time ago. Lately it has developed this annoying habit - it will start great from a cold start, but after it runs for a few minutes, if I let it stop, it will not restart. I have to let it sit for a long time before I can get it to run. Any ideas? As it stands now, I have to start it, keep it running, and cut as much as I can before I shut it off, because I sometimes cannot start it for an hour or more. If I leave it overnight, it will start right up. I am baffled. 

Thanks. Nice site.


----------



## MotorSeven (Feb 16, 2008)

Hal, not that someone here can't help you, but if you ask this down in the "chainsaw" forum(for some reason it's hidden way down in the "equipment" area) you will get an answer from some very knowlegable guys. THere are some saw guru's there that can diagnose with their eyes closed. I am just a wannabe mech hack, but my guess would be fuel delivery, possibly a clogged pick-up filter in the tank...that's just a WAG though.
RD


----------



## hallbax (Feb 16, 2008)

*Oops*

Sorry, I see that forum now - I'll get this post moved over.

Thanks.


----------



## stonykill (Feb 17, 2008)

hallbax said:


> Although I have read things here many times, this is my first post. I have a Stihl 025 that I purchased new some time ago. Lately it has developed this annoying habit - it will start great from a cold start, but after it runs for a few minutes, if I let it stop, it will not restart. I have to let it sit for a long time before I can get it to run. Any ideas? As it stands now, I have to start it, keep it running, and cut as much as I can before I shut it off, because I sometimes cannot start it for an hour or more. If I leave it overnight, it will start right up. I am baffled.
> 
> Thanks. Nice site.



sounds to me like the vent is plugged. If it were mine, I'd change the fuel filter, clean the fuel vent, and change the plug. If that doesn't do it, I'd say change the fuel lines as well. Should be as simple as that.


----------



## Al Weber (Feb 17, 2008)

*Hot Start Problem*

I had a similar problem a few years ago and ended up leaving the saw with a local repair fellow for several weeks while he worked at reproducing the problem I had. After several part replacements, he changed the spark plug and it has been working ever since without problem. I think there was a crack somewhere and when the saw got hot, it shorted out. It is also possible it is the coil and they can be expensive.


----------

